# Say hi to Burt #Tin_Top_Adventures



## Deleted member 79649 (Jun 25, 2020)

This is Burt my T5 named after my Grandad purchased as a panel van just over 2 years ago and converted by me no kits hear all hand made from sheets of ply.


----------



## jeanette (Jun 25, 2020)

Hi and welcome lovely looking van


----------



## Deleted member 79649 (Jun 25, 2020)

jeanette said:


> Hi and welcome lovely looking van


Thanks


----------



## GinaRon (Jun 25, 2020)

Job well done, beautiful


----------



## Deleted member 79649 (Jun 25, 2020)

GinaRon said:


> Job well done, beautiful


Thanks


----------



## Deleted member 79649 (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 79649 (Jun 25, 2020)

More pictures on my Instagram #tin_top_adventures


----------



## Deleted member 79649 (Jun 25, 2020)

It's been a great interesting experience loved it all.


----------



## campervanannie (Jun 25, 2020)

Nice wish I was that talented I would have stuck with self builds but I succumbed to the dark side and bought a second hand motorhome I loved my T4.


----------



## Deleted member 79649 (Jun 25, 2020)

campervanannie said:


> Nice wish I was that talented I would have stuck with self builds but I succumbed to the dark side and bought a second hand motorhome I loved my T4.


I did not realise I had a talent the first year I had the van it had an air bed in it lol just took my time as wanted to no what I actual wanted. I do love it now.


----------



## mjvw (Jun 25, 2020)

Really nice, good job!!!!!


----------



## campervanannie (Jun 25, 2020)

maxxnorthwest said:


> I did not realise I had a talent the first year I had the van it had an air bed in it lol just took my time as wanted to no what I actual wanted. I do love it now.


A lot of us have been there I used to chuck an air bed in the back of a Talbot Horizon hatchback.  the thing we do or did to be out camping.


----------



## mjvw (Jun 25, 2020)

Yep an airbed was the hight of luxury, spent a lot of years with just a carry mat.


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 25, 2020)

Looks fab and im with you on self builds,better than watching tv any day,health to wear.


----------



## trixie88 (Jun 25, 2020)

WOW........


----------



## 2cv (Jun 25, 2020)

mjvw said:


> Yep an airbed was the hight of luxury, spent a lot of years with just a carry mat.



Luxury, I dreamed of a carry mat!


----------



## Tim120 (Jun 25, 2020)

Superb looking van, congratulations.


----------



## barlicker (Jun 25, 2020)

2cv said:


> Luxury, I dreamed of a carry mat!


We had nowt when we lived in a shoe lol. Nice job indeed!


----------



## Tookey (Jun 25, 2020)

maxxnorthwest said:


> View attachment 83730View attachment 83731View attachment 83732


Great job. Mind that wound up cable which looks 'under load' in the corner, be a shame to lose that lovely workshop


----------



## martinmartin (Jun 25, 2020)

2cv said:


> Luxury, I dreamed of a carry mat!


A carry mat! Luxury, l used to sleep on rice paper and if we were lucky enough we'd get to eat it for us dinner.


----------



## Deleted member 79649 (Jun 26, 2020)

Tookey said:


> Great job. Mind that wound up cable which looks 'under load' in the corner, be a shame to lose that lovely workshop


It's got a dab radio plugged into it hardy drawing much current my son is an electrician and he is supposed to be installing sockets for me as soon as I can drag him of his xbox lol


----------



## Tim120 (Jun 26, 2020)

martinmartin said:


> A carry mat! Luxury, l used to sleep on rice paper and if we were lucky enough we'd get to eat it for us dinner.



Sleep, Dinner! Tell the kids these days.


----------



## Nabsim (Jun 26, 2020)

Load of wimps, I just had the softest bit of ground I could find, if it was warm and dry sleep in the open, otherwise pitch the tent.
If you wanted comfort (koff koff) you slept on the bike leaning on the tank bag 

or in the sidecar if no kids with me


----------



## izwozral (Jun 26, 2020)

Nice job, you must be well chuffed.

Best not to leave the cable wrapped on the reel when in use.


----------



## dunfillin (Jun 26, 2020)

You're obviously very skillfully at carpentry but have you checked the weight?
"Proper" plywood is very heavy!!


----------



## phillybarbour (Jun 27, 2020)

Lovely job and great van


----------



## BGMitch (Jun 28, 2020)

Nice job, well done ... Hoping to do similar in the not too distant, may be picking your brain


----------



## Lioncrunch (Jun 28, 2020)

barlicker said:


> We had nowt when we lived in a shoe lol. Nice job indeed!


Spare tyre.is cramped but comfy for a couple of nights.


----------



## 2cv (Jun 28, 2020)

OK here it is


----------



## Tim120 (Jun 28, 2020)

2cv said:


> OK here it is



Absolutely brilliant. Thanks for posting


----------



## Tim120 (Jun 28, 2020)

From self build admiration to old comedy sketch and back to self build admiration.

The more I look the more I appreciate the levels of dedication and skill involved.
Your Grandad, Burt, I'm sure would be pleased.


----------



## Deleted member 12839 (Jun 29, 2020)

Burt Is a good looking van lovely job you’ve done enjoy your travels


maxxnorthwest said:


> This is Burt my T5 named after my Grandad purchased as a panel van just over 2 years ago and converted by me no kits hear all hand made from sheets of ply.
> View attachment 83724View attachment 83725View attachment 83726


is a


----------



## Deleted member 79649 (Jun 29, 2020)

dunfillin said:


> You're obviously very skillfully at carpentry but have you checked the weight?
> "Proper" plywood is very heavy!!


Its light weight Morland ply and yes we have a weigh bridge at work fully loaded with a full tank of fuel and water it comes in at 2578 km so have enough payload left for the wife lol


----------



## dunfillin (Jun 29, 2020)

maxxnorthwest said:


> Its light weight Morland ply and yes we have a weigh bridge at work fully loaded with a full tank of fuel and water it comes in at 2578 km so have enough payload left for the wife lol


Well done!
You've obviously thought it through properly before you invested what must have been a lot of time and money on your project.
It would have been such a shame to have achieved such a fine result to find that the van was too heavy to be legal.
Now enjoy it when you are able.


----------



## Tookey (Jun 29, 2020)

You can sell your redundant tools to '1 Cup' now


----------



## Trotter (Jun 29, 2020)

Rice paper? Luxury! We had to sleep in thin air. Levitate. Close yer eyes and yer fell off


----------



## Trotter (Jun 29, 2020)

Tookey said:


> You can sell your redundant tools to '1 Cup' now


Loan!


----------

